# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ruzgar [Tulip, Saronic Star, Celtic Mist, Klaipeda]

## polykas

*Aκύρωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του το πλοίο και κοσμεί πλέον τον κόλπο της   Ελευσίνας.*

----------


## babis nic

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.Π.Χ.ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ,ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ :Confused:

----------


## DimitrisT

Για πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες του πλοίου δείτε εδώ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε μια -και μοναδική- βόλτα που είχα κάνει και γώ στο ΝΜΔ προ καιρού όταν το είδα μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ το ....γκαραζάκι του :Razz: !!!!Φορτώνεις ότι θές και όσα θές!!!!Ντανιάστηκε κι αυτό όμως. :Sad: !!!!Ωραίο RORO πάντως

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο σε ντανα στην Ελευσινα στις 23.2.2010.

saronic star 23.2.2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

οταν ειχε ερθει να κανει την μετασκευη του εδω συνεπεσε με αυτη του celtic sun-hellenic sailor.απο τα χρωματα του νομιζα οτι ανοικε στην hsw....ωραιο βαπορι ειναι.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι το πλοίο θα ναυλωθεί στην ΝΕΛ μαζι με το Shuttle για ταξιδια στα 12νησα. Πιθανό νέο όνομα *Κολοσσος*!

----------


## Leo

Διαβάζουμε αυτές τις ημέρες πολύ φτωχά τα καλάθια της εξόδου από κίνηση κλπ. Στα Δωδεκάνησα πάνε 3 Μπλέ και ένα Σκούρο μπλέ, θα ρισκάρει και η ΝΕΛ ένα ρο-ρο? Πολύ φιλόδοξο βρίσκω το εγχείρημα, αλλά αν πρόκειται για καλό και ωελτίωση τιμών στην γραμμή μακάρι να πάνε κι άλλοι.

----------


## Ergis

η ρευστοτητα της αττικα θα υπερισχυσει....και τα 3 πλοια αν πανε ποτε εκει εκτιμω οτι δεν θα αντεξουν τον ανταγωνισμο.....

----------


## babis nic

Η μαμά εταιρεία έχει πολλές φουρτούνες να αντιμετοπίσει ,περίμενε εξελίξεις :Wink: Αχ.....ΑΤΤΙCA....... :Sad:

----------


## nkr

Δεν θα του γινει καποια μετασκευη ωστε να μεταφερει και επιβατες μονο φορτηγα θα μεταφερει?

----------


## rousok

Από οσο ξέρω μπορεί να μεταφέρει 190 άτομα.
114 σε 50 καμπίνες (7 τετρακλινες και 43 δίκλινες) και 24 άτομα σε αεροπορικού τυπου καθίσματα. τα υπολοιπα σε deck

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τί θα γίνει με την υπόθεση ΝΕΛ; Θα ναυλωθεί τελικά;*

----------


## Νικόλας

σήμερα πάντος το είδα στο Πέραμα μήπως για κάποια αλλαγή όπως λέει και ο giorgos..?? θα δούμε
αν και για μένα είναι ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ !

----------


## pantelis2009

To Saronic Star στις 12/07/2010 οι 2 πρώτες όταν τα ρυμουλκά το βγάλανε απο την θέση που είχε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ και το πήγαν στη μεγάλη του Περάματος και οι άλλες 2 απο τον κόλπο στα Παλούκια κοντά στο σπίτι μου μία ώρα αργότερα. Η συνέχεια αύριο στους δεξαμενισμούς. :Wink:  Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

SARONIC STAR 01 12-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 02 12-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 03 12-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 04 12-07-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους!!!! Την Παρασκευή 16/7/2010 η πρώτη φωτο πως ήταν και σήμερα το πρωί 19/7/2010 τελειωμένο για να πέσει από την δεξαμενή...!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  

DSCN0768.jpg

DSCN0787.jpg

DSCN0788.jpg

----------


## Ergis

μπλε βλεπω στην πλωρη.....το πηρε η νελ και αυτο;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## polykas

_ΝΕΛ μυρίζομαι και εγώ.Στην πλώρη δεν υπάρχει όνομα..._

polykas5567-76786-7587568-0.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> μπλε βλεπω στην πλωρη.....το πηρε η νελ και αυτο;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


 Kαι γιατί όχι άλλη μία ναύλωση. :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

Τι γίνεται με τον βάπορα κανένα νέο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ βαρυ βαπορι ναυτικο μακαρι να το δουμε στα νερα μας.

----------


## Leo

Με νέα χρώματα αλλά "αδείλωτο" ακόμη.... :Very Happy: 

DSCN4333saronicstar.jpg

----------


## gnikles

Μάθαμε τίποτα για το όμορφο βαπόρι?

----------


## polykas

Ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς.Τουρκία-Ρουμανία το δρομολόγιο του.

----------


## gnikles

> Ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς.Τουρκία-Ρουμανία το δρομολόγιο του.


 Φίλε Polykas από την Νελ τελικά?

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς.Τουρκία-Ρουμανία το δρομολόγιο του.


 Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο. Η 1η φωτο στης 13/10 και η 2η στης 20/10 :Wink:  :Razz: 


SARONIC STAR 01 13-10-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 01 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Και το όνομα αυτού...TULIP!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και το όνομα αυτού...TULIP!


 Πάντος φίλε μου στις 01/11/2010 που περνούσα τη δίαυλομε το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ και το φωτογράφησα δεν έγραφε τίποτε :Wink: . Τη Δευτέρα θα πάω Πέραμα και θα δώ:-). 

SARONIC STAR 23 01-11-2010.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έτσι εμφανίζεται στο ais πλέον. 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shi...MMSI=248858000*

----------


## rousok

Και σημαίας Μάλτας μιας και η κυπριακή δεν έπαιζε στην Τουρκία

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα όντως ήταν γραμμένο το TULIP πρύμα-πλώρα. Χαρισμένες σε rousok, giorgos_249, aegeanspeedlines, gnikles, polykas, Leo, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση τον φιλο pantelis2009

----------


## Giovanaut

Για λογαριασμο ποιας ετειρειας ξεκιναει...???

----------


## gnikles

> Σήμερα όντως ήταν γραμμένο το TULIP πρύμα-πλώρα. Χαρισμένες σε rousok, giorgos_249, aegeanspeedlines, gnikles, polykas, Leo, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Σήμερα όντως ήταν γραμμένο το TULIP πρύμα-πλώρα. Χαρισμένες σε rousok, giorgos_249, aegeanspeedlines, gnikles, polykas, Leo, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!*

----------


## Ellinis

> Για λογαριασμο ποιας ετειρειας ξεκιναει...???


Κρίνοντας από το όνομα που διαλέξανε, για την Τουρκική Tulip Line Ltd που έχει και ένα άλλο ro/ro.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Κρίνοντας από το όνομα που διαλέξανε, για την Τουρκική Tulip Line Ltd που έχει και ένα άλλο ro/ro.


Ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση....!!!!

----------


## rousok

> Σήμερα όντως ήταν γραμμένο το TULIP πρύμα-πλώρα. Χαρισμένες σε rousok, giorgos_249, aegeanspeedlines, gnikles, polykas, Leo, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου


Ευχαριστώ πολύ panteli

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ποιο είναι το άλλο roro της Tulip Line;*

----------


## brindisi

κάτι ακούστηκε για Μπριντιζι μεριά??? ξέρει κανείς

----------


## MASTEF

και το νεο ονομα αυτου RUZGAR!!!!

----------


## rousok

σωστός ο MASTEF  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντιζι και με τον Γιαννάτο να παίζει άγνωστο ρόλο στο νέο αυτο εγχείρημα. Ζητάν ελληνικό πλήρωμα και αυτο είναι ιδιαίτερα καλό!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν μπει σε αυτό το δρομολόγιο το όνομα είναι λίγο άσχετο.........*

----------


## MASTEF

ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΡΟΥΜΑΝΟΥΣ-ΟΥΚΡΑΝΟΥΣ... ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ!!!

----------


## rousok

το σίγουρο είναι οτι ο κ. γιαννατος δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το πλοίο απο πληροφορίες που εχω  :Wink: .

----------


## SEA_PILOT

28-12-10 ΣΤΗΝ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ - 08-01-11 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΠΡΙΝΤΙΖΙ.
ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΔΑΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΤΗΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε στις 01/11/2010 σας Saronic Star και το πλήρωμα έβαφε τον καθρέπτη. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι στη νέα του γραμμή. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

SARONIC STAR 27 01-11-2010.jpg

----------


## rousok

ωραία foto του θηρίου panteli. thanks  :Cool:

----------


## rousok

το RUSGAR ex "TULIP" πλέον άνοιξε το ais του και φαίνεται στο πέραμα δίπλα από τον Βενιζέλο

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε rousok. Και στο Ais και πλώρα- πρύμα είναι γραμμένο το νέο του όνομα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

RUZGAR 01 27-12-2010.jpg

RUZGAR 05 27-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχει τόση κίνηση η γραμμή; Ιδιαίτερα τώρα το Χειμώνα; Ή μήπως προσπαθεί να ελκύσει φορτηγά από το Βεντούρη; Γιατί ναι μεν θα πηγαίνει Μπρίντιζι όπως λέτε, αλλά ο κύριος ανταγωνιστής στα φορτηγά είναι η Ventouris Ferries.

----------


## Apostolos

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ξανά και ξανά για Γιαννάτο... Αν και βλέπω το πλοίο ώς διάτοντα αστέρα...

----------


## rousok

apostole το μόνο σίγουρο ειναι οτι στη μεση δεν ειναι ο γιαννατος.
το πλοιο πλεον βρισκεται στην ηγουμενιτσα απο της 3/01/2011 στον παλαιο λιμενα ηγουμενιτσας και εχουν βαψει το ονομα της καινουριας εταιρειας το οποιο ειναι RML LINES.
Οι πληροφορίες λένε οτι το πλοιο θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολογια προς το τελος του μηνα

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε rousok. Στις 02/0RUZGAR 37 02-01-2011.jpg1/2011 βρισκόταν κοντά στη Ζάκυνθο και στις 03/01 αφού έκανε μερικές βόλτες έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, πήγε στη θέση που είναι και τώρα.

RUZGAR 38 03-01-2011.jpg

----------


## rousok

ας δούμε και το πλοίο όταν έφτασε στο λιμάνι μια από με τα καινούρια του χρώματα και δυο photo οι οποίες ειναι τραβηγμένες κάτω απο το garaz, οπου για το πλήρωμα υπάρχει μια πισίνα, μπασκετα για το πλήρωμα, πινγκ πονγκ, και δυο σάουνες.
μέσα στη χλιδή το πλήρωμα  :Razz:

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΝΟΙΚΕΙ 'Η ΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ?

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο ανήκει στη Iris Maritime Inc, η οποία είναι παραφυάδα της Jay Management του Κουταλίδη. Από τότε που μετανομάστηκε TULIP σήκωσε σημαία Μάλτας.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> To πλοίο ανήκει στη Iris Maritime Inc, η οποία είναι παραφυάδα της Jay Management του Κουταλίδη. Από τότε που μετανομάστηκε TULIP σήκωσε σημαία Μάλτας.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΜΟΝΑΧΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ?

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντιζι και με τον Γιαννάτο να παίζει άγνωστο ρόλο στο νέο αυτο εγχείρημα. Ζητάν ελληνικό πλήρωμα και αυτο είναι ιδιαίτερα καλό!


ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΟΥΚΡΑΝΟΡΟΥΜΑΝΟΥΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ.

----------


## MASTEF

επειδη εχει σημαια μαλτας θα εχει και ουκρανορουμανους, αλλα αυτοι θα ειναι κατωτερα πληρωματα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε όταν ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 27/12/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, CORFU, MASTEF, cpt. mimis, Ellinis, rousok, Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz:  

RUZGAR 32 27-12-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ. :-D
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ.

----------


## TOM

φαινετε πραγματικα θαλασσοβαπορο......2 φωτο του πλοιου στην ηγουμενιτσα.

ρυσ 1.jpg ρυσ 2.jpg
και μια αγκυροβολιμενο κοντα στην λευκιμη[νοτια κερκυρα]   
χτες

ρυς3.jpg

Του ευχομαι να γινει ο νεος  '' Βαπορας της Αδριατικης'' [[[ακαταλληλο για τον Νικολα και γενικοτερα τους βεντουροφιλους]]] :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχαχα 
ωραίες φώτο φίλε μου !
αλλά τον έναν(πλέον) και μοναδικό *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* δεν το φτάνει  :Wink:

----------


## akaluptos

Ξεκιναει αμεσα το Ruzgar στην γραμμη του Πριντιζι... 23+30 η αναχωρηση του απο το λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας για το Πριντιζι... Να δουμε και αυτη την κινηση απεναντι στο μονοπωλιο τησ ENDEAVOR LINES αυτο το καιρο... Ενα Ro-Ro στην γραμμη του Πριντιζι μετα απο πολυ καιρο μεσω Ηγουμενιτσας,μαλλον με αφετηρια την Ηγουμενιτσα.. Ισως να κρυβεται ο αρκουμανης πισω απο την κινηση μετα το ατυχες συμβαν με το Bridge.. Aληθεια , τι απεγεινε εκεινο το πλοιο?????????????????????? :roll:

----------


## despo

Τι μονοπώλιο φίλε μου να σπάσει, αφου η κίνηση στη γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη ?.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ξεκιναει αμεσα το Ruzgar στην γραμμη του Πριντιζι... 23+30 η αναχωρηση του απο το λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας για το Πριντιζι... Να δουμε και αυτη την κινηση απεναντι στο μονοπωλιο τησ ENDEAVOR LINES αυτο το καιρο... Ενα Ro-Ro στην γραμμη του Πριντιζι μετα απο πολυ καιρο μεσω Ηγουμενιτσας,μαλλον με αφετηρια την Ηγουμενιτσα.. Ισως να κρυβεται ο αρκουμανης πισω απο την κινηση μετα το ατυχες συμβαν με το Bridge.. Aληθεια , τι απεγεινε εκεινο το πλοιο?????????????????????? :roll:


 ΕΛΛΑΔΑ - ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΟΝΙΣ

----------


## dokimos-xristos

> ας δούμε και το πλοίο όταν έφτασε στο λιμάνι μια από με τα καινούρια του χρώματα και δυο photo οι οποίες ειναι τραβηγμένες κάτω απο το garaz, οπου για το πλήρωμα υπάρχει μια πισίνα, μπασκετα για το πλήρωμα, πινγκ πονγκ, και δυο σάουνες.
> μέσα στη χλιδή το πλήρωμα


 
KALISPERA FILE MOY EINAI ENAS BAPORAROS TO RUZCAR EIMOYN 1 XRONO SE AYTO APO SARONIC STAR POY LEGOTAN EFYGA STIS 28 TOY DEKEMBRI KAI ETOIMAZOMAI NA XANAGIRISO....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> KALISPERA FILE MOY EINAI ENAS BAPORAROS TO RUZCAR EIMOYN 1 XRONO SE AYTO APO SARONIC STAR POY LEGOTAN EFYGA STIS 28 TOY DEKEMBRI KAI ETOIMAZOMAI NA XANAGIRISO....


ΠΟΛΥ ΜΠΑΤΑΛΙΚΟ ΣΟΥΛΟΥΠΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ.ΕΤΣΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΡΑΙΝΑΔΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΜΠΛΟΚ. ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ;  HALBERSTADT ANATOΛΙΚΗΣ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑΣ...ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ SILVER PALOMA.

----------


## GIIANNHS

ΤΟ RUZGAR ΗΡΘΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ POLARIS ΚΑΙ ΤΟ SEATRADE. ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ IONIAN KING ΘΑ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ ΝΤΑΛΙΚΕΣ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ. ΔΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΦΤΕ ΕΞΩ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ

----------


## koumparos

> ΤΟ RUZGAR ΗΡΘΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ POLARIS ΚΑΙ ΤΟ SEATRADE. ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ IONIAN KING ΘΑ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ ΝΤΑΛΙΚΕΣ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ. ΔΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΦΤΕ ΕΞΩ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ


ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΙΣΑΝ 5 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΙΣΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ 10ΑΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ Η ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ 61 ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ...ΕΙΔΩΜΕΝ

----------


## GIIANNHS

Απλα ειναι τα πραγματα. θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν ναυτολογησει και τους υπολοιπους ελλπνες. αν θελουν να εξοικονομησουν λεφτα υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε, χθες στις 21.30, στις δύο ηλεκτρογεννήτριες του Ro-Ro «RUZGAR»  σημαίας Μάλτας, ενώ το πλοίο βρισκόταν στη θαλάσσια περιοχή περίπου 12,5 ν.μ. βόρεια των Οθωνών, έχοντας αποπλεύσει από Πρίντεζι Ιταλίας για Ηγουμενίτσα με 233 επιβάτες και 52 μέλη πληρώματος.
> Το πλοίο απεκατέστησε τη βλάβη και κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα και με ασφάλεια στην Ηγουμενίτσα στις 01:42, αντί της προγραμματισμένης 22:30, ενώ από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ηγουμενίτσας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι να προσκομιστεί βεβαιωτικό διατήρησης αξιοπλοΐας από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί. 
> Ο απόπλους του πλοίου επετράπη στις 04:10  και το πλοίο απέπλευσε με 100 επιβάτες για Πρίντεζι Ιταλίας.


Πηγή:: ΥΕΝ

----------


## giorgos_249

> και το πλοίο απέπλευσε με 100 επιβάτες για Πρίντεζι Ιταλίας


*ΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ;;;;;;;Από πότε παίρνει κόσμο;;;*

----------


## koumparos

> *ΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ;;;;;;;Από πότε παίρνει κόσμο;;;*


apo oso gnwrizo exei protokolo 343 epibates mazi me to plirwma...
to deftero peri zimias pantwsepeidi taksideban filarakia mou fortigatzides 
i katastasi me ta black-out pou pa8ene itan tragiki...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δηλαδή δουλεύει ως ΕΓ/ΟΓ; Χαζή απορία αλλά τα ro-ro από ότι ξέρω δεν παίρνουν καθόλου επιβάτες η παίρνουν ελάχιστους (κάτω των 30-40).....*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=giorgos_249;445492]*Δηλαδή δουλεύει ως ΕΓ/ΟΓ; Χαζή απορία αλλά τα ro-ro από ότι ξέρω δεν παίρνουν καθόλου επιβάτες η παίρνουν ελάχιστους (κάτω των 30-40).....*[/
¶νω των 12 επιβατών,οδηγών ή όχι δεν έχει σημασία,χαρακτηρίζεται επίσημα ως εγ/ογ.

----------


## rousok

Η διαφορά με το RUZGAR είναι ότι ανήκει στην κατηγορία RO/PAX και όχι στην κατηγορία RO/RO , συνεπώς μπορεί να πάρει και επιβάτες  :Cool:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά τις Αρχές δεν υπάρχει ro/pax.Eννοείται ότι ανάλογα τους επιβάτες το πλοίο έχει αντίστοιχες υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## koumparos

allazei rota kai limania opws telika akougete?????

----------


## Express Pigasos

το πλοιο μετα απο ενα κοκτεηλ ναυλωσεων/παροπλισμων πωληθηκε στο Dubai (αν θυμαμαι απο εκει ειναι η εταιρια) Οσο γνωριζω η τιμη ηταν 8,2 εκ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Κρίμα. ¶λλο ένα υπέροχο πλοίο έφυγε. Καλή συνέχεια να έχει.
Ας δούμε το RUZGAR όταν στις 28-06-2012 ετοιμαζόταν για να κάνει το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Για όλους εσας.

RUZGAR 53 28-06-2012.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yπέροχο τουλάχιστον κατασκευαστικά δεν ήταν αλλά είναι λυπηρό που άλλο ένα ελληνόκτητο έφυγε...

----------


## Apostolos

> το πλοιο μετα απο ενα κοκτεηλ ναυλωσεων/παροπλισμων πωληθηκε στο Dubai (αν θυμαμαι απο εκει ειναι η εταιρια) Οσο γνωριζω η τιμη ηταν 8,2 εκ .


Γλύτωσε το σκράπ στο παρατσάκ! Όλα αυτά τα Ανατολικογερμανικά έχουν ένα μηχανοστάσιο τέρας σκέτη κόλαση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γλύτωσε το σκράπ στο παρατσάκ! Όλα αυτά τα Ανατολικογερμανικά έχουν ένα μηχανοστάσιο τέρας σκέτη κόλαση


Mε μηχανές Ηalberstadt δεν ξέρω τι ανταλλακτικά έβρισκαν.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Σίγουρα πουλήθηκε? Μήπως ναυλώθηκε πάλι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε απο μέσα σαν CELTIC MIST όταν στις 18-11-2006 ήταν στα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίς στο Αμπελάκι και έμεινε πάνω απο 3 μήνες κάνοντας ανακαίνιση στα σαλόνια, καμπίνες, φτιάχνοντας τη ράμπα για το άνω γκαράζ και άλλα. 
Εδώ βλέπουμε 1η) το άνω γκαράζ, 2) το κάτω γκαράζ, 3) τα σχέδια για τα σαλόνια, BAR, καμπίνες και 4) την πλωράκλα του.
Για όλους εσάς τους φίλους του.

CELTIC MIST 07 18-11-2006.jpgCELTIC MIST 08.jpgCELTIC MIST 09.jpgCELTIC MIST 19 18-11-2006.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σίγουρα πουλήθηκε? Μήπως ναυλώθηκε πάλι?


Έχει πουληθεί στην SAMC από τα Εμιράτα.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Με τις μηχανές που είχε και την ταχύτητά του πιστεύω πως καλώς πουλήθηκε. Αλλά από γκαράζ δεν πρέπει να πιάνεται με τίποτα...

----------


## rousok

ξέρει κανείς αν είχε κάποιο ατύχημα εκεί που δουλεύει τώρα? κάτι ακούστηκε για σύγκρουση με άλλο πλοίο

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μας είπε τελικά κανένας φίλος, αν είχε κάποιο ατύχημα.
Ας δούμε το CELTIC MIST όταν το 2006 έφτιαχναν τις νέες καμπίνες και το σαλόνι. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

CELTIC MIST 10.jpgCELTIC MIST 11.jpgCELTIC MIST 12.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο δουλεύει το πλοίο, τους τελευταίους μήνες πάντως εκπέμπει μόνιμα σήμα από το Σουέζ (εν στάσει πάντα). Να το δούμε στο Πέραμα με τα σινιάλα της SAMC τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη, λίγες ημέρες πριν αναχωρήσει για την Μερσίνα της Τουρκίας.

07.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/2012_

----------


## cpt. mimis

Το πλοίο πρέπει να μας έχει αποχαιρετήσει. Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας μας φωτίσει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν νομίζω. Εκτός από το ότι σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται "In service", το τελευταίο του σήμα στο AIS ήταν μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες, στις 6 Μαίου από τον Περσικό κόλπο, στα ανοιχτά του Ντουμπάι.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Μακάρι γιατί είναι ένα αξιόλογο σκαρί. Και από γκαράζ... γήπεδο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλα απο Μηχανοστάσιο... κόλαση!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nομιζω οτι ειχε  κανει και σταση το πληρωμα της μηχανης πριν καποια 8-10 χρονια λογω κακιστων συνθηκων....μαλλον οι DDR καταβολες του πλοιου θα φταινε και δεν υπολογισαν σωστα

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Αλλα απο Μηχανοστάσιο... κόλαση!


Στο τομέα αυτό πονάει...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μακάρι γιατί είναι ένα αξιόλογο σκαρί. Και από γκαράζ... γήπεδο.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου. Ας δούμε φωτο από τα τέλη του 2006, όταν είχα μπει μέσα και έκανε επισκευές στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς. Το άνω και κάτω γκαράζ (με τις ράγες από τα τρένα εμφανείς) και τα σχέδια του πλοίου.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

CELTIC MIST 28.jpg CELTIC MIST 59.jpg CELTIC MIST 63.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο φίλος Παντελής επανήλθε δριμύτατος :Fat:  :Surprised: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KLAIPEDA.jpg Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

Aνήκει σε μιά κλάση καθαρόαιμων,αρχικά,τραινάδικων που φτιάχτηκαν γιά γραμμές μεταξύ της τότε Ανατ.Γερμανίας κ των ενσωματωμένων Βαλτικών χωρών στην άλλοτε ΕΣΣΔ.
Έπαιρνε στο κύριο κ το άνω γκαράζ 103 βαγόνια (1290 γ.μ.)

----------


## Ellinis

Πάντως το πλοίο φαίνεται οτι παραμένει 2 χρόνια τώρα παροπλισμένο κάτω από το Σουέζ. Μάλλον δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ στη γραμμή που το προόριζε η SAMC:



> RO-RO LINE BEGINS FROM ISKENDERUN TO EGYPT AND SAUDI ARABIA 
> 
>  Makrani SALEM AL CARGO CO., LTD, a company that was founded In 2003, at the city of Dubai, United Arab Emirates, and is currently set up as a shipping agent at the port of Al Hamriyya and active in areas of   ship owners, ship operators, shipping broker and shipping agent,  continues to operate as the  new investments in Iskenderun-Egypt-Saudi  Arabia regular service route  with Ro Ro vessl Ruzgar and the voyages  set to begin on  28th October 2012.


 πηγή

----------

